# New Source? Kmart



## greenovni (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everyone. This is my first post and I hope you find it useful.

I am trying to learn all about refining as I have the idea to learn how to refine and do it for other people here in Orlando for a percentage instead of cash payments.

With that said, I figured that when I am ready to start, I would need some practice gold.

I've been looking online for sources of gold and came across Kmart's 70% off Jewelry...

Granted, if I knew the weight of these items I would be golden but I guess I can learn that too as I go.

Back to Kmart's 70% off

14K gold and Rhodium ear rings = $59.99 http://bit.ly/geWA1J

14k Yellow Gold 5mm Ball Stud Earrings = $14.99

14k Yellow Gold Ball Stud Earrings = 20.99

I figured with these prices, even if you were to flip some on ebay as scrap gold, you make your money back and then some.

Hope this helps.

Greenovni


----------



## pinman (Jan 5, 2011)

Not to be rude but, I have a hard time believing walmart or any other retailer for that matter would sell jewelry at Or below scrap value.


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 5, 2011)

plated


----------



## greenovni (Jan 5, 2011)

I just got of the phone with them and they say that 10K 14K 18K is not plated and pieces that are either gold filled or gold plated are described as such.

Either way, I get to find out first hand on the 7th when my pieces arrive...


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 5, 2011)

when you get it weigh it then figure out how much pure gold there is 10 kt 41.6% 14kt 58.5% 18kt 75%


----------



## Mingo (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello all; I have already done the K-Mart route, and the metal(s) are genuine and they are 70% off retail as described, but the weight is VERY light.....they are hollow and alloyed with either tin or Zinc...not sure which, but definitely not quality. I broke even at best. 
There is a new law in this state for 2011 whereby ALL electronics MUST be recycled and I am going after that fish.......free pickup and recycling....I expect to be fairly busy with this new law in place.....anyone caught throwing out any electronics in regular trash or in ditches will be fined heavily and most people would gladly give up old computers to anyone willing to do the "dirty" work for them.
Good luck and best regards, Mingo


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 5, 2011)

hey mingo go to computer repair shops tell them you will take there scrap free. the trick is offer to take everything good and bad . i have about 30 shops i pick up from and growing.


----------



## shyknee (Jan 5, 2011)

wrecker45 said:


> when you get it weigh it then figure out how much pure gold there is 10 kt 41.6% 14kt 58.5% 18kt 75%


always calculate for less than hallmarked.
this has been talked about before, example 9.5 or less for 10 k.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 6, 2011)

Big companies do get it wrong with gold occasionally. Here in the UK we have a catalogue/warehouse style company called Argos which has a large jewellery department and when the gold price started to climb rapidly you could buy 9k heavy chain at below scrap value as they had it in their catalogue which lasts 6 months. I know a few people who made a tidy sum. This is possible as their buyers could have been buying washing machines before jewellery for the company and in reality they still made a profit as it was bought at the lower prices.


----------



## Mingo (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks wrecker, thats an excellent idea......I will do that; I always assumed :lol: that the computer companies were more saavy and would want to recycle their own scrap, but it's definitely worth looking into.
-Regards, Mingo-


----------



## wrecker45 (Jan 6, 2011)

most of the time they are happy to get rid of it saves them the trouble of hauling it somewhere them selfs


----------



## greenovni (Jan 7, 2011)

Kmart pieces are supposed to be arriving today. I'll probably do the ebay auction on Monday.


----------



## greenovni (Jan 11, 2011)

Really disappointed at the weight of these items - not worth the trouble.


----------

